# Long Road to Recovery. Need some passion!



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey folks. Long time forum lurker here! Don't post much but felt the need at this point in my life. Unfortunately on Monday I fell while bouldering and broke my ankle pretty severely. I go into surgery this coming Monday and have at least 3 months until I can ride even on the road again. Even once I get back on the trail, I have to take it easy since my ankle will be held together by some screws / pins. I was hoping that in my downtime, you all could post positive riding (or anything outdoorsy really) stories and experiences. Maybe even post your favorite riding picture! (Would love it if they were taken by you!)

Thanks folks! At the end of this ordeal I should have a new Trek Superfly waiting for me, so that gives me something to look forward to for sure!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Heal up quick!!


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Old picture with my old bike, but nice to remind me of warmer times during the winter...


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Are those pins and screws alumininum, steel or titanium? We'll be interested to know how they perform on the trail. Readers, please begin a heated discussion of the superiority of each. Advocates for carbon are welcome.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Mine are titanium... plates and pins in both my spine and wrist. The hardware does not weigh me down when riding and despite popular belief I do not set off security metal detector alarms at the airport.

Get wll soon VW


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Get yourself a buddy and a tandem. I have taken a few people out for recovery rides earlier than they could have on a single.
Just be very careful!

As for myself, I did better riding a bicycle pedaling with one foot than I did on the crutches. I remember going to a fireworks show and dreading the crutches for such a distance, so I tried my bike and I was fine.

Heal well! ...and watch for ice patches.

-F


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Mine are titanium... plates and pins in both my spine and wrist. ...)


Cyclelicious, you've been through the wringer! Ride on, girl. And I love that smile


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

The screws in my ankle are stainless steel....they don't slow me down due to weight, but they do protrude out so the lumps in my skin cause extra aerodynamic drag.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Gasp4Air said:


> Cyclelicious, you've been through the wringer! Ride on, girl. And I love that smile


LOL I've been through the wringer a few times.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

mtnbikej said:


> The screws in my ankle are stainless steel....they don't slow me down due to weight, but they do protrude out so the lumps in my skin cause extra aerodynamic drag.


So rad, you have foot pegs!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Foot pegs! Oh geeez Judy. You're good for anyone in recovery. Or perhaps even rehab.


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Not sure on the screw material yet! Will let all know monday! Going to ask for carbon or at least a nice anodized red.  Thanks for the pictures everyone, already helping to lighten my mood. Keep them coming!


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

*passion abroad*

this picture was taken two yeas ago in nepal. the trail im riding on leads to the peace stupa on a range just south of pokhara. the range in the backround is the annapurna range and the annapurana summit itself is the mountain on the left (8091 m). i did the annapurna circuit (on foot) before arriving to pokhara where i spent a week on a rented commencal exploring the local trails.ahhhhh..good times.
heal well!!!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

The next three months will pass faster then you would expect and you'll be back on your bike by summer. Good luck!


----------



## goldrush (Dec 30, 2003)

I have titanium screws in my ankle that broke in three places. Recovery wasn't so bad and it did go by quick. Just a tip... get one of those scooters with the hand brakes instead of getting crutches. They are so much faster and a lot of fun when you are leaving those movie theaters with stadium seating.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Gasp4Air said:


> Are those pins and screws alumininum, steel or titanium? We'll be interested to know how they perform on the trail. Readers, please begin a heated discussion of the superiority of each. Advocates for carbon are welcome.


Haha! Damn! I wish I had asked for a carbon clavicle plate.

I can maybe speak for aluminum, while lightweight and rustproof, too malleable. I think constant bumping down the trail would strip the screw heads through the plate. Plus, not too sure aluminum is biocompatible - may be toxic if not stabilized by way of conversion to a titanium/ceramic/aluminum alloy.



cyclelicious said:


> Mine are titanium... plates and pins in both my spine and wrist. The hardware does not weigh me down when riding and despite popular belief I do not set off security metal detector alarms at the airport.


Yeah, I was a little disappointed that I didn't set off any alarms at the courthouse (jury duty). Maybe they only pick up ferrous metals.

I wonder if those new fangled body scanners at the airport would pick it up as a foreign object. For some reason my left wrist, although not surgically altered in any way, sets those off.

To the OP, I feel your pain. I'm just getting back into riding after 6 months' recovery from a shattered clavicle. Fortunately this forum provides a good vicarious riding experience as well as a wealth of knowledge with which to return to the sport. Heal well.


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Today was a great day! Sold two of my bikes to help fund the new one!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Saladin said:


> To the OP, I feel your pain. I'm just getting back into riding after 6 months' recovery from a shattered clavicle. Fortunately this forum provides a good vicarious riding experience as well as a wealth of knowledge with which to return to the sport. Heal well.
> View attachment 968359


Wow I was just about to tell my recent story and came across yours.

First off OP best wishes in a speedy recovery

Three weeks ago on the 8th I had a bad snow skiing crash. Went off a jump and was sprung forward and landed on my head. 43 years of skiing with hundreds of bad crashes behind me I've never landed like this. Nor have I ever been badly injured from skiing. Anyway I shattered my right clavicle at the joint of the sternum. Plus it's severely separated and my sternum is fractured along with one of my right ribs. I've been in serious pain and out of work. I haven't seen any improvement so far. Maybe you could give some insight into my injury seeing how yours is similar. I had a GoPro chest mounted and if you care to watch the crash it's at the very end of this unedited raw footage video.

Copper Mountain 2/8/15 crash Video - Pinkbike

OP heres some ride stoke for ya as well.

5-8-2014 DBB rain ride #9 The Finally Video - Pinkbike


----------



## philoanna (Mar 1, 2008)

Good luck. Been there myself.
A good way to take your mind off of it is to get into the gym get your upper body shredded. I did my leg real good when I was 18 and spent a lot of time in the gym. Work your core like crazy and get buff. It is great mental therapy while recovering. 
It might sound crazy now, but you will get better and you will definitely appreciate things in a different way. I know I have for the past 23 years.
Kevin


----------



## JonJones (Feb 12, 2012)

Good luck with your recovery. I did the same thing in Nov 2013. 12 weeks of no weight bearing at all after the ORIF procedure. Got riding trails (I hate road) 4 weeks after the pin through the tibia and fibula was removed. 

Had the fear every time I thought I was coming off but tested it after another couple of weeks with a dismount on one leg and it was fine. 

Rest up, keep the toes moving, and follow the advice of your specialist. It will be difficult but you'll get past it. 

And a wicked new rig to jump on! Nice. 
Healing vibes......


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

DJ, sorry about your accident.
Looks like your problem might have been you were on skis. 
Heal fast.
A snowboarder. :cornut:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

GoGoGordo said:


> DJ, sorry about your accident.
> Looks like your problem might have been you were on skis.
> Heal fast.
> A snowboarder. :cornut:


Thanks!
I don't know if you watched the video but the snowboarder was my older brother who is 58 years old. I'm 53 and am not as limber and tough of a skier as I once was.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

84VW, be good with your therapy, summon some patience, and try to keep sane with whatever pacifying activities that aren't dicey. I'm not fused but limited, with mucho destroyed soft tissue. I had a bad open ankle injury from climbing as well. You'll never slab climb like you could before, but otherwise not a huge disability. Pads and spotters, bro; better still, a TR. Biking is one of the least restricted activities a kankle brother could pursue, so things look good as long as no complications. If you wanna feel better, read about Ammon's ankle journey. Cheers and speedy rebound...


----------



## jabert (May 1, 2006)

1984Volkswagen said:


> Hey folks. Long time forum lurker here! Don't post much but felt the need at this point in my life. Unfortunately on Monday I fell while bouldering and broke my ankle pretty severely. I go into surgery this coming Monday and have at least 3 months until I can ride even on the road again. Even once I get back on the trail, I have to take it easy since my ankle will be held together by some screws / pins. I was hoping that in my downtime, you all could post positive riding (or anything outdoorsy really) stories and experiences. Maybe even post your favorite riding picture! (Would love it if they were taken by you!)
> 
> Thanks folks! At the end of this ordeal I should have a new Trek Superfly waiting for me, so that gives me something to look forward to for sure!


OK... here's a great story for ya...

2 years ago, a little less than, April 2013 to be exact. I was run off the road on my bike and broke my ankle, the fibula to be exact. I commute to work every day. 50-60 miles of road work weekly. And dirt on the weekends. So I was way bummed out. My doc said surgery or 6 weeks in plaster, then a boot for month. I chose no to surgery. I live in Phx AZ, so I thought ok, my summer is shot. It's hot as hell anyway. By Mid July, my boot was off and I started my self instructed rehab. Stretching bands and pool work. By mid August, I started riding to work again. By
Oct I was doing dirt on South Mountain, the easy stuff like DC. By Christmas all SM, Gold Canyon, Trail 100 etc.... By summer, back in Sedona, Flag, Prescott, etc.

So I know your bumming and hurting now. But you will be back! Just get through the next 3 months and start training hard! Bands are great, do an hour every night! Work on flexibility, motion, and strength. I am now riding all the trails I used too..

It gets sore sometimes, but don't even notice it now. I just got off the bike, did 20 miles on the road, then another 10 on Desert Classic. Feel great!

Best Wishes!

Jabert


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks!
> I don't know if you watched the video but the snowboarder was my older brother who is 58 years old. I'm 53 and am not as limber and tough of a skier as I once was.


DJ, we just ain't spring chickens any more.


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow VW, hang in there. A few years ago I ruptured my achilles tendon and was off my bike for 9 months. I became a very good follower of MTBR and couldn't wait to get my Mtbike magazines. You sure appreciate your rides when they're taken away and you savor every one when you get back on your bike. Heal quickly.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Dude; I broke my neck over Christmas and have had several setbacks since. I still ride my bike and will continue too everyday until I can't! 
Don't loose hope...EVER!! It's all we have, next to passion.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow I was just about to tell my recent story and came across yours.
> 
> Copper Mountain 2/8/15 crash Video - Pinkbike


Gnarly crash video DJ. First time watching the video. Get strong. I broke 2 ribs 2 years ago. Ribs are funny. I was able to ride by the following weekend but couldn't bend over to tie my shoes. For the longest time I had crackles and dull pain

Here's one of me last week slamming into an ice rut... no injury this time


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Really loving all the responses guys! My buddy actually has Spina Bifida and has had well over 40 surgeries in his life. (he's my age, around 18) Everyday, even in the snow, he is out riding! He has always been an inspiration for me and has kept me going through past injuries and will do so for this one as well. I am really feeling the love from you guys, so thank you.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wow I was just about to tell my recent story and came across yours.
> 
> First off OP best wishes in a speedy recovery
> 
> Three weeks ago on the 8th I had a bad snow skiing crash. Went off a jump and was sprung forward and landed on my head. 43 years of skiing with hundreds of bad crashes behind me I've never landed like this. Nor have I ever been badly injured from skiing. Anyway I shattered my right clavicle at the joint of the sternum. Plus it's severely separated and my sternum is fractured along with one of my right ribs. I've been in serious pain and out of work. I haven't seen any improvement so far. Maybe you could give some insight into my injury seeing how yours is similar. I had a GoPro chest mounted and if you care to watch the crash it's at the very end of this unedited raw footage video.


Aw that sucks, DJ! Sorry to see that. I would've tried to shoot that gap through the trees too...assuming I halfway knew how to ski.

Um, insight? Well, for starters don't do it again. I won't...or will try to not shatter my clavicle again. My clavicle was shattered right in the middle:









I'm not sure how the ends of the bone being shattered as in your case might be different. Did you have surgery? The worst pain for me was the first couple days after the surgery.

I was advised to wear my sling all the time for the first week or two. Then on my first follow up he told me I could take it out as long as I had my arm supported by a pillow or something. I took it out every chance I got since the muscle tension while in the sling was killer; but I made sure it was supported and hardly moved my arm at all under its own power. After the first few weeks of healing, it was all about keeping up the mobility with stretching exercises and all.



1984Volkswagen said:


> Really loving all the responses guys! My buddy actually has Spina Bifida and has had well over 40 surgeries in his life. (he's my age, around 18) Everyday, even in the snow, he is out riding! He has always been an inspiration for me and has kept me going through past injuries and will do so for this one as well. I am really feeling the love from you guys, so thank you.


Aw shucks, man. Don' mention it. Support, advice, information, etc is all part of the membership here. Glad you found some inspiration and stuff through us as well as having a friend like you've got.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks!
> I don't know if you watched the video but the snowboarder was my older brother who is 58 years old. I'm 53 and am not as limber and tough of a skier as I once was.


Rad.
Yeah im 55 and not as limber as i used to be also.
I did watch the vid all the way thru.
Looks like the dipseedoodle thing between the trees got you.
Freak huh?
That sucks.
I thought you hucked yourself off some cliff or something.
Like I said, healing vibes your way man.
We're with ya all the way yo!


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Saladin said:


> I'm not sure how the ends of the bone being shattered as in your case might be different. Did you have surgery? The worst pain for me was the first couple days after the surgery.
> 
> .


 I go for surgery monday. Hoping that all goes well. On another note, my lbs can get me a great deal on a Scott Scale 740. Any opinions? Won't be able to test ride either bike before buying, both because of the ankle and because no one stocks either bike in a small. :/ Definitely leaning towards the Scott at this point.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

chin up! your young and your body will heal. had a bunch of injuries over the years. my most recent one was a shoulder dislocation when my chain came off doing a wheelie drop in the spring. did weight training to restore motion and speed up the healing.

rock on


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Broke mine back in 2010. 9 miles into a 24 mile ride....had no choice but to ride out....very isolated trail.

Was off a work from Jan. 1 to May 4.

Broke the bottom of both Tib & Fib, as well as dislocating the foot back about 3/4"

Ended up with 3 total breaks.

2 Plates / 14 screws later Humpty Dumpty was back together again.

I had to wait 10 days to have surgery due to the amount of swelling.

Good news is that it does heal, and life does go on.

Since then have done 2500 miles/4000 miles/4900 miles and 7300 miles year after year on the mtn bike since then.























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> DJ, we just ain't spring chickens any more.


That I'm "starting" to finally admit to myself. 


cyclelicious said:


> Gnarly crash video DJ. First time watching the video. Get strong. I broke 2 ribs 2 years ago. Ribs are funny. I was able to ride by the following weekend but couldn't bend over to tie my shoes. For the longest time I had crackles and dull pain
> 
> Here's one of me last week slamming into an ice rut... no injury this time
> 
> View attachment 968515


Thanks Judy you are an inspiration with nothing holding you back from a ride. You be careful out there. Those ice ruts can slam you quick.



Saladin said:


> Aw that sucks, DJ! Sorry to see that. I would've tried to shoot that gap through the trees too...assuming I halfway knew how to ski.
> 
> Um, insight? Well, for starters don't do it again. I won't...or will try to not shatter my clavicle again. My clavicle was shattered right in the middle:
> 
> ...


My clavicle is shattered at the sternum joint and badly separated. It's sticking out about an inch from normal. The worst my Dr. Has ever seen. Plus my sternum is fractured and a broken rib. As of now my Dr. Is saying no surgery and that it will heal on it's own. I have my doubts it's been 3 weeks today. Thanks for the feedback I guess only time will tell in my situation. I'm glad to hear you healed up well although 6 months is a long time.



GoGoGordo said:


> Rad.
> Yeah im 55 and not as limber as i used to be also.
> I did watch the vid all the way thru.
> Looks like the dipseedoodle thing between the trees got you.
> ...


Hey Gordon long time no talk.
Yeah it's crazy as I said I've skied for 43 years and no ledge cornice or mogul field has never stopped me from giving it a go. And here this little jump managed to bite me. I came in hot and I was unfamiliar with the trail. There were 3 jumps right in a row. I saw the first one and when I hit it I think I didn't absorb it with my legs like normal. And in doing so as I went in the dip before the jump my skies acted like a spring board and sprung my weight forward. That was all she wrote, I did a front flip in the air and landed on my head. Luckily My instinct was to tuck my head forward which prevented my neck from breaking. The force of the impact had to go somewhere and the clavicle joint is what gave way.

And to top it off back in July 7 months ago I launched a Harley off a cliff in the mountains of a Colorado and fractured my neck. That healing process took 3 months. I was lucky that I had years of motorcycle experience behind me and my instinct was to bail away from the bike. It was raining and I couldn't see very good and misjudged a long sweeping corner. Once you hit the gravel shoulder in a corner on a street bike there's no getting it back. There was a time lapse and all I remember is standing on the shoulder looking down at the bike stuffed in a grove of aspens about 100' down off a cliff. A passer by came by and picked me up. Took me to a small town in the mountains of Colorado and dropped me at the door of a hospital. They stitched up my chin with 12 stitches and did a series of X-rays. All of a sudden I hear a nurse on the phone calling for life flight. I asked another nurse if that was for me. She responded "yes your going to Denver you have a fractured neck" what"? Sure enough life flighted to Denver and 4 days in the hospital. I was lucky that time because the neck fracture was 2 outer wings of a vertebra were chipped off. They didn't do surgery and said they would absorb into my system or reattach themselves. Either way it healed up good luckily without any complications. And here it is 7 months later and my ski accident happens.:madman:


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow! Glad everyone is healing or healed or going to be ok. Lots of bad luck in this thread.
To the OP...get well soon!! My pic to brighten your day.








Much needed drink at the bottom of a downhill section last summer. Come on spring!!!


----------



## kd0g (Mar 2, 2015)

I had a fib/tib fracture several years ago playing indoor soccer. Broke my leg in 3 places. My foot was literally pointing backwards. Some sloppy ass player came charging up behind me when I got a breakaway and landed right on the back of my calf. My foot was planted on the artificial turf and there was no give. Snapped in half... it sounded like a 2x4 breaking in two. Got some screws and a titanium rod to put it back together. 

Anyhow, like someone else above posted, recovery was quick. Doesn't seem like it at the time, but that happened to me in early spring and I was hitting the trails by late fall. 

My advice to you is get off the pain meds asap, and push yourself as hard as you can. 
It will go by quicker than you think.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

VW, I hope your surgery goes well today! I'm in recovery phase myself, having ruptured a disc while climbing (on top of years of abuse including a terrible fall while ice bouldering).

I've been off the bike for almost 4 months. Was just allowed back on the spinner last week. Normally, stationary exercises drive me crazy, but I'm stoked to be doing anything right now.

This is my 3rd surgery, and probably the worst, as you can't do anything before/after back surgery. My previous two knee surgeries went well and I got back on the bike pretty quickly. Stay motivated, follow the doc's orders and you'll get back to riding.

Here are a few motivational shots from last year, after recovering from my knee surgery (and doing PT) and before hosing my back...

Flying Dog by bbaker22, on Flickr

Erock 2014 by bbaker22, on Flickr

New bike! by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey guys. Surgery was successful. Unfortunately, turned out that the small piece of bone that I broke off actually shattered into 12 pieces. Good news was that one of the pieces was big enough to put back into position for scar tissue to form around. Also unfortunate was my pretty intense reaction to the percocets. Felt terrible naseous, tingly, and dizzy. Also got chest cramps, hot flashes, had an accelerated heart rate and couldn't feel my extremities for a long time. Right now I feel slightly better, but am hoping that I can stop taking the percocets. Already put on 2 pounds from inactivity, but picking up some free weights from a neighbor to hopefully put a stop to the weight gain. 

Again I want to thank you all for the support. I am going to be out of school and work for the next week so I will be returning to this for my daily dose of inspiration!


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like as good of a place as any to chime in, misery loves company and such. I got back into riding about 5 years ago after a ten year lay off do to life and other obligations. (wish I'd made more of an effort) Things were going great, I felt better than I had in years. I did a few races in 2013 and managed to get in over 4000 miles. Then the cough started.

Usually it was after a long hard effort but slowly got worse over time. I kept pushing harder thinking I could train away the problem. I started to have wheezing and tightness in my chest that became more frequent and longer lasting until I was in a perpetual state of "bronchitis". My Dr. said I had chronic bronchitis or copd and was prescribing several inhalers. I kept telling him the inhalers didn't help and I didn't understand how someone with copd could manage to do a century. (was having a good day that day) All the while I was getting weaker and weaker. Just walking up the steps would make me short of breath and send my heart rate up immediately. I could barely work and my wife and I were getting the "I'm dying" plan together.

I went through a bunch of tests and the docs said there was nothing wrong with me, I thought I was losing my mind and was a shell of the person I used to be. Finally my lung specialist had the sense to ask how much I had been riding and I said about 30 miles. A week? she said. At this point my wife chimed in with " no, 30 miles a day" just about every day and 60+ on the weekends. At that point the light bulb lit up in the docs head and she got a whole lot more serious about finding out what was going on.

After a few more tests we discovered that it was actually my stomach that was causing the trouble. I have something call LPR or Silent Reflux. At night stomach juices are getting into my lungs and causing all kinds of problems. Unlike Gerd, during the day gasses from my stomach leak out and cause severe respiratory irritation. The added stress on my lungs from biking further magnifies the situation. I've been taking prilosec to treat the symptoms and feel much much better but that isn't a great long term solution as it doesn't address the underlying cause of the leakage.

I'm about 80% better and will be having a scope done in a couple of weeks to see just what's going on with my stomach ( I suspect a hiatal hernia) and hopefully can get things fixed up the rest of the way.


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow quite a story there Pedal Power! I am sory to hear that you have to go through that. But even more excited that you seem to be getting back on your feet! It's amazing that not a single doctor except for one could make the correct connections.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

1984Volkswagen said:


> Hey guys. Surgery was successful. Unfortunately, turned out that the small piece of bone that I broke off actually shattered into 12 pieces. Good news was that one of the pieces was big enough to put back into position for scar tissue to form around. Also unfortunate was my pretty intense reaction to the percocets. Felt terrible naseous, tingly, and dizzy. Also got chest cramps, hot flashes, had an accelerated heart rate and couldn't feel my extremities for a long time. Right now I feel slightly better, but am hoping that I can stop taking the percocets. Already put on 2 pounds from inactivity, but picking up some free weights from a neighbor to hopefully put a stop to the weight gain.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for the support. I am going to be out of school and work for the next week so I will be returning to this for my daily dose of inspiration!


Great to hear you had a successful surgery! I know where you are coming from on the painkillers. I've had trouble with most of them over the years. For my back surgery six weeks ago, they finally found something that works for me, Tramadol. Reduces the pain and I had zero nausea or itching. Even then, I got off the Tramadol ASAP (I think I switched to Aleve on the 4th or 5th day).

If you are still on percocet and still having problems, call the doc and have them prescribe something else. There are alternatives that might work much better for you.

BTW, I gained between 15 and 20 pounds through my recent problems. I've always been fit and used to be really skinny. It isn't a good feeling and I'm working on things now that I can walk and ride a stationary bike.

Good luck!


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Baker! So far I have gained 2 pounds in the first week or so of being immobile. Definitely not a good feeling since I worked so hard to lose 15 pounds over the previous season. Last week I weighed 133 pounds, but this week it's up to 135. Looking to eat a lot healthier and a bit less and also do core training while I am out of the biking game. Fortunately the ankle doesn't hurt so much at the moment so I am skipping my percocets.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

1984Volkswagen said:


> Hey guys. Surgery was successful. Unfortunately, turned out that the small piece of bone that I broke off actually shattered into 12 pieces. Good news was that one of the pieces was big enough to put back into position for scar tissue to form around. Also unfortunate was my pretty intense reaction to the percocets. *Felt terrible naseous, tingly, and dizzy. Also got chest cramps, hot flashes, had an accelerated heart rate and couldn't feel my extremities for a long time.* Right now I feel slightly better, but am hoping that I can stop taking the percocets. Already put on 2 pounds from inactivity, but picking up some free weights from a neighbor to hopefully put a stop to the weight gain.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for the support. I am going to be out of school and work for the next week so I will be returning to this for my daily dose of inspiration!




You sure that's the pills? Sounds like early onset manopause to me.


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Gasp4Air said:


> You sure that's the pills? Sounds like early onset manopause to me.


Haha classic. Right after I wrote that I thought exactly what you thought.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1984Volkswagen said:


> Wow quite a story there Pedal Power! I am sory to hear that you have to go through that. But even more excited that you seem to be getting back on your feet! It's amazing that not a single doctor except for one could make the correct connections.


X2 I pedal Power that is quite a story. And I hope you get things sorted out finally.

1984 Volkswagon sorry to hear about the Percos reaction. But I'm glad to hear you're on the road to recovery. My story above happened on the 8th and I just now about 3 days ago quit the Percos cold turkey. They really didn't have much if any effect on me in any sense of the word. I'm on Naproxen now which seems to help the pain a bit better.



Gasp4Air said:


> You sure that's the pills? Sounds like early onset manopause to me.


Thanks for that, it kills me to laugh due to my fractured sternum / ribs / clavicle.

Boy we are quite a depressing group here aren't we.


----------



## GGR Girl Wendy (Mar 19, 2014)

VW, I hit a tree in Mammoth August 31st 2013. It took 8 months out of my life. I got through it because I stayed so engaged in the community. Worked the booth at races, went to social events, went to the lunches after the rides, went to workshops etc. All not being able to walk. It kept me not so depressed and looking forward to riding again. Best of luck, chin up and stay engaged!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

1984Volkswagen said:


> Hey guys. Surgery was successful. Unfortunately, turned out that the small piece of bone that I broke off actually shattered into 12 pieces. Good news was that one of the pieces was big enough to put back into position for scar tissue to form around. Also unfortunate was my pretty intense reaction to the percocets. Felt terrible naseous, tingly, and dizzy. Also got chest cramps, hot flashes, had an accelerated heart rate and couldn't feel my extremities for a long time. Right now I feel slightly better, but am hoping that I can stop taking the percocets. Already put on 2 pounds from inactivity, but picking up some free weights from a neighbor to hopefully put a stop to the weight gain.
> 
> Again I want to thank you all for the support. I am going to be out of school and work for the next week so I will be returning to this for my daily dose of inspiration!


Sounds good; bone heals well, normally. Go for optimal rest and nutrition. Forget watching the scale and thinking weight lifting will keep you at your fighting weight. Exercise is good, though. Get off the opiates (Percocet, tramadol, etc) as soon as you can. Be diligent with your therapy. Stay with it, and heal well!


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Having never really dealt with a long term illness I certainly got a lesson in empathy and compassion for folks facing much tougher situations than myself. Positive vibes and speedy recoveries for all those dealing with sickness and injury.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

pdlpwr said:


> having never really dealt with a long term illness i certainly got a lesson in empathy and compassion for folks facing much tougher situations than myself. Positive vibes and speedy recoveries for all those dealing with sickness and injury.


qft


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

baker said:


> qft


I hope you don't mind but I had to reference my internet slang handbook on a refresher course with that one.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

I wish you a speedy recovery VW. I broke my ankle in a motorcycle accident in 2012. After the surgery and cast time, I did physical therapy and a stationary bike for a few months, then back on the mountain bike. For the first year and a half after the accident, I rode wearing by ankle brace for extra support. It was not until the last year or so that my ankle felt back to normal strength. It takes time but stick with it and you'll get back to normal. Activity and stretching are your friends.

Here is a photo and I still have the Home Depot stainless hardware in me. I was disappointed that it does not set off the airport metal detectors.


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Good day today folks! Put down a payment on my new ride! A 2015 Scott Scale 740. Very excited. Will post real pictures when it arrives!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

New toys are ALWAYS exciting. Just in time for spring!


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> New toys are ALWAYS exciting. Just in time for spring!


Yes very much so! Not that I can ride it for a while though. 8 more weeks until the cast is off! After that, only road and fire road riding. But better than nothing for sure!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

1984Volkswagen said:


> Yes very much so! Not that I can ride it for a while though. 8 more weeks until the cast is off! After that, only road and fire road riding. But better than nothing for sure!


Sounds like our healing time frame is parallel.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

The good thing is that your getting the release to ride (even if only fire roads and easy stuff) is coming as spring springs. It's not as if your injury happened at the beginning of spring.


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

1984Volkswagen said:


> Yes very much so! Not that I can ride it for a while though. 8 more weeks until the cast is off! After that, only road and fire road riding. But better than nothing for sure!


Nice looking new bike, I'm just getting back to any sort of conditioning since tearing my MCL last November. You'll do fine, injuries are part of the lifestyle we chose when we ride dirt bikes or aggressive mountain bikes. Good luck, take your therapy seriously, it will help you in the long run.


----------



## tommy (Jan 2, 2005)

Op, I am a little further along with a similar injury...down at the ankle, broken fib with hardware, tip of the tib and tendon tear. cast for 8 weeks, 3 weeks so far partial weight bearing, syndesmotic screw comes out next week and full weight bearing - like you though, it will be months of only road/ gravel road riding. Do what you can to keep the weight down, modify your eating, stay active - core, upper body and I did a lot of leg work (lifts, bicycle exercise) with an ankle weight strapped to the cast. You will be out and exploring those fire roads soon.


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey tommy! Turns out I am actually down 2 pounds. Been lifting weights and I have been trying to crutch around town for the last few days to burn some calories. Had an appointment today. Turns out cycling was one of the physical therapy excersizes he was going to recommend, so in 7 weeks I am in luck. Good luck with your ankle as well!


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Glad to here it's going well for you


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

First off.. heal up and get back on the bike.. Do the rehab and you'll be as good as new.. I'm 10 months into a 12 month injury timeout.. I broke the humorous at the shoulder ball of my left shoulder and the distal radius and ulna in my right wrist at Sea otter last year.. As soon as you can get out side do it. Rehabbing an injury inside is bad for the spirit.. if you can rehab the ankle in a pool, do it outside.. Spend as much time as you can being in nature..


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Picking up the new bike tomorrow! Very exciting!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm coming off breaking my tibia and fibula in both legs in a motorcycle accident, been back on my bike for about a month (weather permitting). It's all been on MUT's so far, tomorrow I am planning on hitting some mild singletrack. Nothing has been more therapeutic than being on my bike, (mountain or cross!)


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

*New Bike Day!*

Exciting day today! Took delivery of my new rig! It is my first high end bike and I am really in a bit of a state of awe. Bike is absolutely gorgeous. Very happy camper over here.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice ride..


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Sweet! Get better and beat the snot out of it.

I am 8 weeks out from my back surgery and might get out on some single track today.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

VW, here is a bit of passion for you (yes, I also posted this to the Colorado Front Range forum). I hope you'll soon be feeling like I did today 

Well, it's been a rough 4 months since my back injury/surgery, but things are looking up

This sunrise led to permission from the PT for 1 mile of riding 
P3120024 by bbaker22, on Flickr

And, then, 6 miles
Back on the trails by bbaker22, on Flickr

And, today, 1 mile of singletrack has never felt so good
P3140011 by bbaker22, on Flickr

It'll still be a while before I can ride anything interesting with confidence, but woohoo! Foot drop and original back pain are pretty much gone. Still dealing with some weakness, fatness, and other back pain, but way way better.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

baker said:


> I am 8 weeks out from my back surgery...


Out of curiosity, are you riding with any back support or any other aid? If so, what?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

No, nothing. PT has been heavily focused on regaining foot and core strength.


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow baker great ride!


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

VW, sorry to read of your injury and that's a great new ride. I've had a number of injuries over the years. 2 broken collarbones, 2 hip replacements, a fractured hip where I had to get a 911 rescue out of the woods. I've come back from every one, and so will you. I'm 62 and I'll ride till I can't turn a pedal, and so will you. Are you in NE?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Baker good to hear that you're progressing good. I'm 5 weeks today since my skiing injuries. Broken [shattered] clavicle at the sternum / fractured horizontally on the sternum and a broken rib. The doctor says I have at least 4-6 more weeks before I'm mostly recovered.

It looks like you live close to me around the Fort Collins Loveland area, possibly. Great photos and the river photo looks like it's the Cache La Poudre River.


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Moementum said:


> VW, sorry to read of your injury and that's a great new ride. I've had a number of injuries over the years. 2 broken collarbones, 2 hip replacements, a fractured hip where I had to get a 911 rescue out of the woods. I've come back from every one, and so will you. I'm 62 and I'll ride till I can't turn a pedal, and so will you. Are you in NE?


Yes Momentum I am in New England. And very inspiring post!


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm in RI.


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Moementum said:


> I'm in RI.


We'll have to ride together sometime! What part of RI? I live right near New Bedford.


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds good. I'm a bit northwest of Providence.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It looks like you live close to me around the Fort Collins Loveland area, possibly. Great photos and the river photo looks like it's the Cache La Poudre River.


I live outside of Monument and work in Denver, so pic 1 & 3 are near my house, and pic 2 is from the Highline Canal Trail in Denver. Good luck with your recovery. I had a terrible skiing accident years ago where I tore both rotator cuffs, broke my arm, and messed up my chest. It was a long recovery, but my shoulders were actually better than ever after all the PT.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*Titanium of course*








Titanium Plate FTW! 
C4, C5, C6 Fusion done April 2003.
Took a few months for recovery but since then no worries. Just got home from a week of skiing at SLC and a week of desert riding at Hurricane.
Be patient during the recovery period. The future is bright.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the injury, I had plates and screws in my ankle a number of years ago but have since been removed in an attempt to give me more rotation. Getting the rotation and flexibility back into your joint will be your biggest challenge, make sure to get what physical therapy they have to offer and do everything they tell you to do. An ankle injury is not an easy thing to recover from, but with time and effort you will get there. Hope you are back on the trails sooner than later.


----------



## rockymtbiker (May 25, 2012)

you'll be back in practically no time. I've suffered from MS for over 20 years, and in late 2003 I had spinal complications that kept me mostly out of riding till 2012, only to have a major relapse in August of 2013 that left me out again. 2007 it was even worse, taking me out of MOST everything in life. I've rehabbed till I'm blue in the face, and the little prizes/dreams of doing stuff I used to do at the end of the road/rehab keep me going. I hope to get some rides in this summer IF my health remains good. NEVER know when it is going to completely collapse again.

An ankle is nothing, in the grand scheme of things. I gain perspective of my own inconvenience by looking at soldiers that are limbless and still manage rehab and remake their bodies in a way that allows them to be out running, climbing, and the like. WAS/IS a major motivator for me to this day.

Some old and newer photos...

First 2 of my boys out with me on the trail













A ride in the worst rain storm ever. Was great. Just a stop to take in the feature of the trail 







Ore TO Shore 50 mile race...front left white shirt! WAS a blast, 2nd to last race I was in.







My crew. We built a really nice trail together here in Michigan


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

baker said:


> I live outside of Monument and work in Denver, so pic 1 & 3 are near my house, and pic 2 is from the Highline Canal Trail in Denver. Good luck with your recovery. I had a terrible skiing accident years ago where I tore both rotator cuffs, broke my arm, and messed up my chest. It was a long recovery, but my shoulders were actually better than ever after all the PT.


Thanks, and the PT is definitely working with my shoulder, neck and upper back. Although I've been having terrible chest pains near my heart. Very scary but hopefully the pain is radiating from my fractured sternum. They did an X-Ray to check for a possible bruised / enlarged heart. Still waiting on the results, as heart pain at the age of 53 is rather concerning.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

OP / et all  -

Hope each and everyone that is down right now wish you a healthy recovery and to heal quick. 
I been down that road a few times myself fracturing one shoulder and the other should by dislocating it and going through PT and kicker was deep tissue massage for the win.
All I can say is I calmed down a good bit while on my bike rides and now ride with more common sense and of course w/ caution  .
Heal up fast and it will only get greener from here on!

Ride hard, but safe!
Cheers


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Rockymtbiker, thanks for the inspirational story. It really put things in perspective.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Great thread, thought I'd chime in.

My wife just had ACL surgery a week ago and is on the long road to recovery. It's hard to stay positive early in the recovery but buying new gear/bikes seems to help.

We just picked this up for her last week to serve as a motivator.

Get well soon.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TX_Shifter said:


> OP / et all  -
> 
> Hope each and everyone that is down right now wish you a healthy recovery and to heal quick.
> I been down that road a few times myself fracturing one shoulder and the other should by dislocating it and going through PT and kicker was deep tissue massage for the win.
> ...


Alright so the bottom photo is my local ride, The Devils Backbone. But I don't recognize the first photo. Must be back east somewhere. ?

Post #18 of this thread I featured a video of that trail.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Aceldama said:


> View attachment 977591


That belongs in the living room on the couch. She can use one of the tires as a pillow.


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the responses! You are quite the inspiration Rockymtnbiker! One of my closest friends has Spina Bifida and is rarely able to walk proficiently, but he manages to get on the bike at least for a half an hour every day! He has always been quite the inspiration for me.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Alright so the bottom photo is my local ride, The Devils Backbone. But I don't recognize the first photo. Must be back east somewhere. ?
> 
> Post #18 of this thread I featured a video of that trail.


Hey DJ - Of course that's DB  . The one above is in Austin TX. I go between both towns


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Volkswagen,

How are you progressing? Hope you're getting closer to returning to riding! Damn, we have a number of us old farts on the injured list. I had a massive heart attack last April followed by heart surgery. My first question following surgery, what else do you expect from a knobby junkie! "When can I ride my bike"? Answer was "right now if you like"!
The best part is my bike is a prescription. The first 3 months I felt like a 4 cylinder with bent valves. No power, no endurance to speak of. Doing fairly well atm, tho' endurance is still suffering. I am now doing 1.5 hour rides 4 days a week in lieu of cardiac rehab. I admit, it doesn't stop at 1.5 hours! Just can't get enough of the fatty!

To all our injured comrades in here, heal well and be patient returning to your bikes! Godspeed to all...

Anyone know where I can get a 3/4 sleeve jersey done up with a handicapped emblem?


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Volkswagen,
> 
> How are you progressing? Hope you're getting closer to returning to riding! Damn, we have a number of us old farts on the injured list. I had a massive heart attack last April followed by heart surgery. My first question following surgery, what else do you expect from a knobby junkie! "When can I ride my bike"? Answer was "right now if you like"!


Hey Banshee! Thank you for asking! Just got back from the doctor today and can begin walking gingerly! I also am cleared for riding an indoor trainer and swimming! Very exciting day!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That's good news Volkswagen! It was a great day when the Cardiologist gave me the green light. I seems very unusual to go out on a ride and feel grossly underpowered. 

Patience, Grasshoppah!


----------



## 1984Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey folks! Quick update! Physical Therapy has been going very well. Slowly regaining range of motion and a little bit of strength. Am able to halfway walk / hobble with only one crutch now. Also the big news is that I was able to ride my bike on the trainer for 20 minutes today with no real discomfort!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad to hear it VW! That's a step in the right direction for sure.

Keep it up!


----------

